# Aaron Murray rule



## AccUbonD (Jul 23, 2013)

Murray was free game he was advancing towards the play he was not "defenseless" but anyway here is some more from the rule...



> In addition to a quarterback after a turnover, the definition of a defenseless player has been broadened to include, among others, a player who is throwing or has just thrown a pass; a receiver attempting to catch a pass or who has just caught one but hasn’t had time to protect himself; a returner attempting to catch or recover a kick; a player who receives a blind-side block; a ball carrier in the grasp of an opponent whose forward progress has been stopped; and a kicker in the act of kicking or just after a kick.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> Murray was free game he was advancing towards the play he was not "defenseless" but anyway here is some more from the rule...



After the ball is caught the QB is fair game.

The "blindside" block...there goes the reverse, and dang near every kick-off and punt return.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2013)

quote from AM ..."It's nerve-wracking, every time you throw an interception your head has to be on a swivel," Murray said. "It's every defender's job to go after you. They don't care if you're 20 yards, 30 yards, 50 yards away from the ball. Knock the quarterback out. It's stressful."

possible solution:...don't throw interceptions...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 23, 2013)

I suspect there will be a lot of ejections and penalties this year. Isn't this really going to slow down the game? These fast paced offenses might be in trouble with all the flags that will litter the field this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> quote from AM ..."It's nerve-wracking, every time you throw an interception your head has to be on a swivel," Murray said. "It's every defender's job to go after you. They don't care if you're 20 yards, 30 yards, 50 yards away from the ball. Knock the quarterback out. It's stressful."
> 
> possible solution:...don't throw interceptions...



Maybe next time he throws an interception he should just lay on the ground until the play is over.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 23, 2013)

If they are going to make these rules to protect QB's after throwing an interception, the QB should not be allowed to make the tackle on the player that intercepted the pass.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I suspect there will be a lot of ejections and penalties this year. Isn't this really going to slow down the game? These fast paced offenses might be in trouble with all the flags that will litter the field this year.



Apparently the play can resume immediately, the player is ejected immediately but the review officials can take their time in determining if the ejection is warranted, if they over rule the ejection, the player can come back into play...but the penalty will still be enforced.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Apparently the play can resume immediately, the player is ejected immediately but the review officials can take their time in determining if the ejection is warranted, if they over rule the ejection, the player can come back into play...but the penalty will still be enforced.



And that makes no sense, because if in fact the penalty exist and the right call was made, then why the review on the ejection. If the player is ejected and then the review shows that he shouldn't have been, the flag should have never been thrown and the penalty waved as well.


----------



## riprap (Jul 23, 2013)

It takes a big man to take out the QB. O look, I knocked out the QB who didn't see me coming or had a snowballs chance of making the tackle. How about learning how to box if you legally want to knock somebody out?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> It takes a big man to take out the QB. O look, I knocked out the QB who didn't see me coming or had a snowballs chance of making the tackle. How about learning how to box if you legally want to knock somebody out?



I hated seeing AM get leveled, but I'd be lying if I said I would have had a problem with it if Ogletree had de-cleated an opposing qb after an INT last year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> quote from AM ..."It's nerve-wracking, every time you throw an interception your head has to be on a swivel," Murray said. "It's every defender's job to go after you. They don't care if you're 20 yards, 30 yards, 50 yards away from the ball. Knock the quarterback out. It's stressful."


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 23, 2013)

I have seen many QBs run down a defensive player who picked up a fumble or intercepted a pass and in doing so save a touchdown. As far as I am concerned he is on the field with the "big man" trying to take him out so either play "big man" football or sit on the porch. Thing about it is, Murray seems to be a bigger man about the hit than some. I guess it all depends on whether you think it was a legal hit or not. Had the Bama player not been tackled when he was, Murray would have been in position to make the play before getting flattened.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2013)

If the said play involves a UGA QB then I hope they eject every player that hits him. Go Dawgs protect AM!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 23, 2013)

Murray can't handle "grown man" football.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I have seen many QBs run down a defensive player who picked up a fumble or intercepted a pass and in doing so save a touchdown. As far as I am concerned he is on the field with the "big man" trying to take him out so either play "big man" football or sit on the porch. Thing about it is, Murray seems to be a bigger man about the hit than some. I guess it all depends on whether you think it was a legal hit or not. Had the Bama player not been tackled when he was, Murray would have been in position to make the play before getting flattened.



Denard Robinson made a TD saving tackle against Mosely...and sat out a few plays with a hitch in his shoulder, but he came back in.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe next time he throws an interception he should just lay on the ground until the play is over.



Some coaches instruct their QB's to "get off the field" after an int.,...especially in the Pros.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't have a problem with obvious headhunting shots, especially to receivers, or returners catching the ball before they start to run, or even QB's immediately after the throw...if it's to the head, but crack back blocks??? or runners while running???


----------



## riprap (Jul 23, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I have seen many QBs run down a defensive player who picked up a fumble or intercepted a pass and in doing so save a touchdown. As far as I am concerned he is on the field with the "big man" trying to take him out so either play "big man" football or sit on the porch. Thing about it is, Murray seems to be a bigger man about the hit than some. I guess it all depends on whether you think it was a legal hit or not. Had the Bama player not been tackled when he was, Murray would have been in position to make the play before getting flattened.



He's going to say whatever makes him look better. 

These guys can tell if the QB is making an effort to make a tackle. Just out to hurt somebody. Looking for a little tv time on a meaningless block.


----------



## tcward (Jul 23, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Murray can't handle "grown man" football.



Yeah, I know close only counts in horse shoes and hand grenades, but he was about 2 seconds and 4 yards away from breaking your little heart last year......


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 23, 2013)

fairhope said:


> If they are going to make these rules to protect QB's after throwing an interception, the QB should not be allowed to make the tackle on the player that intercepted the pass.



You took the words out of my mouth. QB needs to move as far away from action as possible while staying in the the filed of play!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2013)

tcward said:


> Yeah, I know close only counts in horse shoes and hand grenades, but he was about 2 seconds and 4 yards away from breaking your little heart last year......




you know,...all you lil doggies love to spout off about the 4yd. thing, but ya'll conveniently leave out this little tidbit,...BAMA was about 3" from intercepting a Murray pass to seal the deal on that last drive...remember???


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> you know,...all you lil doggies love to spout off about the 4yd. thing, but ya'll conveniently leave out this little tidbit,...BAMA was about 3" from intercepting a Murray pass to seal the deal on that last drive...remember???


Dogs have short term memory loss.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Murray can't handle "grown man" football.



I just ate baked chicken.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 23, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


>



Save your tears! You'll have plenty of crying to do once your yeller flies have started their season!

Plus, AM was responding to a question - not like he was "crying" about anything. What he said is true for all QBs.

TECH SUCKS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 23, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs have short term memory loss.



Speaking of short term - have you and the gnat been checking out any other Sports forums? Might want to go ahead and join up and get acquainted with some new folks!

TICK-TOCK!

TICK-TOCK!

TICK-TOCK!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> It takes a big man to take out the QB. O look, I knocked out the QB who didn't see me coming or had a snowballs chance of making the tackle. How about learning how to box if you legally want to knock somebody out?



Maybe you should write to the UGA athletic department and ask them to discontinue football because it's too rough.

If y'all are upset that AM got hit, I suggest that CMR/CMB teach the QBs to lay on the ground after they throw an INT.


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Maybe you should write to the UGA athletic department and ask them to discontinue football because it's too rough.
> 
> If y'all are upset that AM got hit, I suggest that CMR/CMB teach the QBs to lay on the ground after they throw an INT.



 You going to be on Leno tonight?   It's a rule. Somebody besides me thought it was necessary.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> You going to be on Leno tonight?   It's a rule. Somebody besides me thought it was necessary.



Yeah, the same people who are trying to turn college football into an intramural sport right along with frisbee golf.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2013)

Answer this:

At what point, after an interception, is it OK to block/hit the QB (who threw the INT)?

Or, is the returning team supposed to allow the QB (who would be a defensive player after an int) to make the tackle?


----------



## David Parker (Jul 24, 2013)

Aaron Murray RULEZ


fix'd her fer ya


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 24, 2013)

you dawgs have got to admit (at least the honest ones) that reading Murray's quote made you cringe just a bit...


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

Turkey bacon for breakfast.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Answer this:
> 
> At what point, after an interception, is it OK to block/hit the QB (who threw the INT)?
> 
> Or, is the returning team supposed to allow the QB (who would be a defensive player after an int) to make the tackle?



Good Question. Can't wait to see an answer if you get one. You may need to draw a picture to describe what you are asking and provide Crayons for the answer.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 24, 2013)

Might as well bring out the sissy pants with a flag tucked under the belt.


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Answer this:
> 
> At what point, after an interception, is it OK to block/hit the QB (who threw the INT)?
> 
> Or, is the returning team supposed to allow the QB (who would be a defensive player after an int) to make the tackle?



There is a difference between blocking and trying to take somebody's head off. The rules are in place. Players are going to have to adapt.


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Good Question. Can't wait to see an answer if you get one. You may need to draw a picture to describe what you are asking and provide Crayons for the answer.



negative...that is all


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> negative...that is all



Hook, Line and Sinker but still no answer to the question that was asked. Have a wonderfully positive day.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 24, 2013)

turkey bacon = BLECH


Pabst BLUE RIBBBON!!!!

rip D. Hopper


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Hook, Line and Sinker but still no answer to the question that was asked. Have a wonderfully positive day.



I answered the question. Scroll up...that is all.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

I like raw turnips out of the garden. Granny would get mad at us kids but they sho are good good good!


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

5 yards is 15 feet.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 24, 2013)

16 ounces in a pound


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Answer this:
> 
> At what point, after an interception, is it OK to block/hit the QB (who threw the INT)?
> 
> Or, is the returning team supposed to allow the QB (who would be a defensive player after an int) to make the tackle?





riprap said:


> There is a difference between blocking and trying to take somebody's head off. The rules are in place. Players are going to have to adapt.



Somehow the answer to the question must have been deleted because what you posted has nothing to do with the question. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Somehow the answer to the question must have been deleted because what you posted has nothing to do with the question. Have a pleasant day.



Blocking is OK without taking someone's head off. Chicken wings are good. Glad to see turning over a new leaf.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 24, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> you dawgs have got to admit (at least the honest ones) that reading Murray's quote made you cringe just a bit...



Not at all. Here's the entire quote, FWIW.



> "You're taught from a young age, if the quarterback throws a pick, that's the first guy you go after," Murray said. "It's nerve-wracking, every time you throw an interception your head has to be on a swivel. It's every defender's job to go after you. They don't care if you're 20 yards, 30 yards, 50 yards away from the ball. Knock the quarterback out. It's stressful. And I don't think that's what the game is meant for. You're not trying to kill someone. You're trying to block someone and be able to make a lane for your guy to run. You're not trying to take someone's head off, especially if they're not even near the play.
> 
> "So I can speak for all quarterbacks, that we're definitely happy for it."
> 
> ...


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Not at all. Here's the entire quote, FWIW.



Sounds reasonable to me. 

I bet AJ would have said, " I can take those hits all day."


----------



## DSGB (Jul 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Answer this:
> 
> At what point, after an interception, is it OK to block/hit the QB (who threw the INT)?
> 
> Or, is the returning team supposed to allow the QB (who would be a defensive player after an int) to make the tackle?



Block him all you want. Just don't go high (helmet/facemask).


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> There is a difference between blocking and trying to take somebody's head off. The rules are in place. Players are going to have to adapt.



When I played ball, didn't matter if I was blocking or tackling, I tried to hit as hard as I could.  If I inflicted pain, too bad, it's part of the game.  I had my bell rung more than one time, it came with the territory.  If you aren't willing to take the risk, if you are afraid of getting hurt, go sit in the stands or join the chess team.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Block him all you want. Just don't go high (helmet/facemask).


It's now illegal to go low.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> Sounds reasonable to me.
> 
> I bet AJ would have said, " I can take those hits all day."



OK, then I can't understand the "whinning".


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I like raw turnips out of the garden. Granny would get mad at us kids but they sho are good good good!



You must be starving to death, all of your responses for the last 2 days have been about food.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It's now illegal to go low.



As it should be (below the knee).


----------



## DSGB (Jul 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You must be starving to death, all of your responses for the last 2 days have been about food.



Makes good bait.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Answer this:
> 
> At what point, after an interception, is it OK to block/hit the QB (who threw the INT)?
> 
> Or, is the returning team supposed to allow the QB (who would be a defensive player after an int) to make the tackle?



I'll be happy to answer it.. Block and hit the QB whenever just make sure you are doing it legally and not leading with your helmet with the intent to injure.. And that's what your pathetic player was doing!


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 27, 2013)

Murray drifted into the zone without paying attention, he could have made a play, so he's fair game...oh, and if you look at the hit frame by frame, there was no helmet to helmet hit, he hit murray in the shoulders first.
And for you lil doggies to whine about that hit and to imply that your players would not have done the exact same thing is pure hypocrisy...especially after the tech game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Murray drifted into the zone without paying attention, he could have made a play, so he's fair game...oh, and if you look at the hit frame by frame, there was no helmet to helmet hit, he hit murray in the shoulders first.
> And for you lil doggies to whine about that hit and to imply that your players would not have done the exact same thing is pure hypocrisy...especially after the tech game.











Sorry Rip but he lead with the helmet.. Spin it anyway you want... He was trying to take Aaron out of the game.. You Holy Bama guys are funny saying this was a block... If ANY of you think this was blocking than you should stick to soccer..


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 27, 2013)

Looked like he lead with his shoulder and the impact whipped Murray's head and then the helmets met as dial went through him with good form like he has been taught since he was a child. 
Man I am hungry, maybe I will go grab a burger. Any suggestions celuse?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Looked like he lead with his shoulder and the impact whipped Murray's head and then the helmets met as dial went through him with good form like he has been taught since he was a child.
> Man I am hungry, maybe I will go grab a burger. Any suggestions celuse?



So, if AJ was on the receiving end of this you guys would not call for a penalty???

I'm hungry for some football!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, if AJ was on the receiving end of this you guys would not call for a penalty???
> 
> I'm hungry for some football!!



:

I do like that face Murray makes before impact.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I do like that face Murray makes before impact.



I would too if I was a Bama fan...

He's lucky he didn't wet his pants on that hit..


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 27, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry Rip but he lead with the helmet.. Spin it anyway you want... He was trying to take Aaron out of the game.. You Holy Bama guys are funny saying this was a block... If ANY of you think this was blocking than you should stick to soccer..



You don't see it because you don't want to see it, Dial threw a shiver with his right forearm as he hit Murray.
He was definitely giving Murray something to think about.

But you still refuse to acknowledge that your guys would have done the exact same thing given the opportunity, in fact ogletree did do it...


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs boys its nice to see so much positive attention to our program. Recruiting has never been better, back in the nc talk, just a great time to be Dawg!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs boys its nice to see so much positive attention to our program. Recruiting has never been better, back in the nc talk, just a great time to be Dawg!!



Yawn.   What's for dinner.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yawn.   What's for dinner.



I had a sirloin with asparagus. Mmm Hmm good. By the way thank you asking I wanted to talk about food but I didn't want to derail this thread..


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You must be starving to death, all of your responses for the last 2 days have been about food.



I have been on a diet for 3 months I have a new appreciation for food.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 27, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> But you still refuse to acknowledge that your guys would have done the exact same thing given the opportunity, in fact ogletree did do it...



And again you try to deflect the reasoning like a 3 year old and point fingers elsewhere (ummm... if your guy had a chance).. The hit was not to block anyone and there had been a few Bama fans throwing that out there in this thread.. It was to hurt Aaron and by you not answering my last post I'll assume you are in denial... It was a dirty hit. It would have been a dirty hit if ANY of my Dawgs would have done it. Difference is, I can acknowledge it and wouldn't hide behind "He was ONLY Blocking".... You CAN"T! Take your blinders off!

#71 and 4 were in the same area but yet didn't get so called "Blocked"...


----------



## riprap (Jul 27, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> And again you try to deflect the reasoning like a 3 year old and point fingers elsewhere (ummm... if your guy had a chance).. The hit was not to block anyone and there had been a few Bama fans throwing that out there in this thread.. It was to hurt Aaron and by you not answering my last post I'll assume you are in denial... It was a dirty hit. It would have been a dirty hit if ANY of my Dawgs would have done it. Difference is, I can acknowledge it and wouldn't hide behind "He was ONLY Blocking".... You CAN"T! Take your blinders off!



They like to see kids get hurt I guess. Makes that ego a little bigger. 

If it was a clean hit, there would not be a rule change. I guess if it's a suplex or a blow to the head, as long as the guy goes down it's fine in their book.

Some bama fans know what a team is going to do even when they don't do it.

If ripper thinks the top of the bama player's helmet didn't hit the facemask of Murray then I wouldn't want to be hunting around him.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

I like country style ribs...


----------



## riprap (Jul 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I like country style ribs...



Wonder why they call them ribs?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 27, 2013)

Man that eye gouging by the UGA player was just horrible.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

riprap said:


> Wonder why they call them ribs?



I have no idea but they are my favorite!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 27, 2013)

This is one of those things where if the other team does it, it's a cheap shot but if my team does it, it's good defense. Always has been , always will be.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 27, 2013)

riprap said:


> They like to see kids get hurt I guess. Makes that ego a little bigger.
> 
> If it was a clean hit, there would not be a rule change. I guess if it's a suplex or a blow to the head, as long as the guy goes down it's fine in their book.
> 
> ...



the helmet definitely did hit murray , but tell me how you lead with your shoulder (and he obviously hit murray with his shoulder) and not have your head in the contact?

and speaking of the suplex didn't Rambo or ogletree do that to a much smaller tech guy?

to Brownie: I've always called it a "hit", I've never called it a block, and yes dial wanted to flatten murray and he did, you cry about it because it's your guy, ogletree hits McCarron in the face and late and I don't recall any BAMA guys crying about it, penalty or no penalty.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

Why cant we find something positive to talk about? It seems this thread is doing nothing but divide several fan bases. It's just a game! Jeez!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Why cant we find something positive to talk about? It seems this thread is doing nothing but divide several fan bases. It's just a game! Jeez!



The best country style ribs are from Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> The best country style ribs are from Bama.



I'm sure we all think our home states have the best ribs, or fb or whatever. I'll take your word for it and you'll have to take mine. Good luck this season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I'm sure we all think our home states have the best ribs, or fb or whatever. I'll take your word for it and you'll have to take mine. Good luck this season.


Cool.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Cool.



I hope you guys have a great season with no injuries.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Why cant we find something positive to talk about? It seems this thread is doing nothing but divide several fan bases. It's just a game! Jeez!



Don't you have some bacon to smoke and jalapeno eggs to scramble?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I have been on a diet for 3 months I have a new appreciation for food.



I tried it for about 8 months, watched what I ate, gym 3 times a week; lost only 10 pounds.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 28, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Don't you have some bacon to smoke and jalapeno eggs to scramble?



Man, that sounds goooooood!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jul 28, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> And again you try to deflect the reasoning like a 3 year old and point fingers elsewhere (ummm... if your guy had a chance).. The hit was not to block anyone and there had been a few Bama fans throwing that out there in this thread.. It was to hurt Aaron and by you not answering my last post I'll assume you are in denial... It was a dirty hit. It would have been a dirty hit if ANY of my Dawgs would have done it. Difference is, I can acknowledge it and wouldn't hide behind "He was ONLY Blocking".... You CAN"T! Take your blinders off!
> 
> #71 and 4 were in the same area but yet didn't get so called "Blocked"...



The chest thumpers will all ways have it on spin cycle.
That was a bad hit, a type of hit that could end a career cause an injury that a player couldn't get pass.

Thus the reason for the rule change.

stop the top vid at 11 seconds and look at it, Dial's head is down, leading with the crown of the helmet, the young man seen an opp. and took  it, I understand his thinking behind it  but, it still does not make it right.

  Kirby-g's makes one of the best hamburgers I ever had, its in Mcdonough the square


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Don't you have some bacon to smoke and jalapeno eggs to scramble?


I will be cooking breakfast here in a minute.



Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I tried it for about 8 months, watched what I ate, gym 3 times a week; lost only 10 pounds.



Down 35 in 3 mmonths, gym 4 times a week. Still have 25 to go.


----------



## riprap (Jul 28, 2013)

nickel back said:


> The chest thumpers will all ways have it on spin cycle.
> That was a bad hit, a type of hit that could end a career cause an injury that a player couldn't get pass.
> 
> Thus the reason for the rule change.
> ...



He led with his shoulder, it just hit AIR

 I have not seen any UGA fan on here support one of our players for making a dirty hit. Maybe I missed some, bit I certainly haven't.

Not one calf has said that was a dirty hit and I am glad the new rule is in place to protect the players. At least someone could have said I don't like the rule and he should have been blocked differently. Bama has created a new rule to follow. Thanks bama for making a difference even if you didn't want to.

Hardee's and Wendy's has a pretty good burger for fast food.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 28, 2013)

If one is running, he/she is usually leaning forward, does that sound reasonable?

If one is leaning forward, what part of the body would be in front of the rest of the body,,,,, the head.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> If one is running, he/she is usually leaning forward, does that sound reasonable?
> 
> If one is leaning forward, what part of the body would be in front of the rest of the body,,,,, the head.



Best post of the thread and a positive one at that. Thank you and I hope your team does well this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Best post of the thread and a positive one at that. Thank you and I hope your team does well this year.



What's for dinner tonight. Thanks in advance and I hope your team does well this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> What's for dinner tonight. Thanks in advance and I hope your team does well this year.



Baked Lemon pepper grouper, with steamed squash and a cucumber salad. I will chase all that down with some good Ol Barrow county well water! Again good luck this season you guys have a fine looking team with a Championship coach and staff!


----------



## riprap (Jul 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Baked Lemon pepper grouper, with steamed squash and a cucumber salad. I will chase all that down with some good Ol Barrow county well water! Again good luck this season you guys have a fine looking team with a Championship coach and staff!



Sound like you will be hungry in an hour.

Raley's Hamburger steak, pounder shrimp basket, large catfish plate. How bout that? Now post some stuff about bama cheap shots or I got more.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> Sound like you will be hungry in an hour.
> 
> Raley's Hamburger steak, pounder shrimp basket, large catfish plate. How bout that? Now post some stuff about bama cheap shots or I got more.



That sounds good rip but that fried food sticks to me bad. I have to shed a few more pounds before I can eat at Raleys again.... Usry's too!


----------



## riprap (Jul 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> That sounds good rip but that fried food sticks to me bad. I have to shed a few more pounds before I can eat at Raleys again.... Usry's too!



Hush Puppies, unlimited CHEESE grits, that sweet tea on the table, pickles...


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> Hush Puppies, unlimited CHEESE grits, that sweet tea on the table, pickles...



Only one thing I dont like they have there. Their Slaw sucks!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 28, 2013)

McCarron was the one that got up waving for a flag. Murray took his lump and went to th e bench like a man. Dials hit was ....cheap. 


Grilled hamburger steak with a big sweet Vidalia on top and some sweet fresh Amish peaches and creme corn on the cob.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> McCartney was the one that got up waging for a flag. Murray took his lump and went to th e bench like a man. Dials hit was ....cheap.
> 
> 
> Grilled hamburger steak with a big sweet Vidalia on top and some sweet fresh Amish peaches and creme corn on the cob.



Man that some fine eating Moe!


----------

